# Cut sugar in cakes, chocolate by 20%, industry told



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2017)

Sugar limits for everyday foods such as biscuits, chocolate bars and cereals have been published by public health officials in a bid to make UK children more healthy.

Public Health England is challenging businesses to cut sugar by 20% by 2020, and by 5% this year.

It says the food industry should try lowering sugar levels, reducing product size or pushing healthier products.

But experts question how the targets can be enforced.

Children are consuming three times more sugar every day than they should, which can lead to weight gain and obesity.

Currently, one in five children are overweight or obese when they start primary school and by the time they start secondary school that rises to one in three.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-39433143


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 30, 2017)

But doing that in the vain hope of slimming down kids closes the door on many a hypo correction excuse. What a bummer


----------



## Amigo (Mar 30, 2017)

If there's one area they really need to be cracking down on with kids is the energy drinks which are laden with sugar and hazardous levels of caffeine!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 30, 2017)

I hope they don't mess with Jelly babies, my kids don't even like them, they are referred to as mums hypo sweets in my gaff lol!


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 30, 2017)

they already reduced the size of Mars bars, creme filled eggs, etc, which is just a licence to print money. However there is a major flaw in the argument, if they chocky bars are halved in size, eat 2.
I'm more concerned that the makers will start substituting artificial sweeteners and we all know what that will do.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 30, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> they already reduced the size of Mars bars, creme filled eggs, etc, which is just a licence to print money. However there is a major flaw in the argument, if they chocky bars are halved in size, eat 2.
> I'm more concerned that the makers will start substituting artificial sweeteners and we all know what that will do.



Unfortunately


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 30, 2017)

I hear that the sugar manufacturers are going to start selling sugar in 800g bags, thus achieving the 20% reduction immediately.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't know about other brands but I read about nestle's kit katit states they will be using more milk and more cocoa but that is only reducing the sugar content by 0.7g per four finger kit kat x


----------



## Radders (Mar 30, 2017)

No measures to reduce chips, buns, rice, pasta then? I mean, why does anyone need their burger in a bun AND chips?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 30, 2017)

They need to do something about the increase of people who are heading in the wrong direction. A 2lt bottle of Coke is not a good idea.


----------



## Manda1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh well I guess people will buy two choc bars instead ... And money will be made.. So all will be well in the world of industry and commerce ...


----------



## grovesy (Mar 30, 2017)

My convenience store always has 3 for 2 offers on chocolate bars or sweets.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2017)

grovesy said:


> My convenience store always has 3 for 2 offers on chocolate bars or sweets.


Indeed - the offers are always on chocolate, cakes, biscuits, crisps and pop   Perhaps placing restrictions on that and ruling that they have to offer equivalent offers on fruit and veg would be a better route to take?


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 31, 2017)

Well, the government managed to sell seat belts to the general public, and no smoking in pubs and other public places, but there seems to be a reluctance to do anything about rubbish food. Simply put a 50% tax on sugary drinks, non foods such as crisps, fast food such as burgers or pizza, chocolate bars, and you might find people's habits changing. It would change the status to an occasional treat rather than a regular part of life.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 31, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Well, the government managed to sell seat belts to the general public, and no smoking in pubs and other public places, but there seems to be a reluctance to do anything about rubbish food. Simply put a 50% tax on sugary drinks, non foods such as crisps, fast food such as burgers or pizza, chocolate bars, and you might find people's habits changing. It would change the status to an occasional treat rather than a regular part of life.


Well that would month empty town and city centres as they are now full of resturants and coffee shops.


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 31, 2017)

Amigo said:


> If there's one area they really need to be cracking down on with kids is the energy drinks which are laden with sugar and hazardous levels of caffeine!


In France, energy drinks are only allowed to be sold by pharmacies as medicinal products.


----------



## Radders (Mar 31, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> They need to do something about the increase of people who are heading in the wrong direction. A 2lt bottle of Coke is not a good idea.


Surely that depends? If you are buying it for a large family it's no better or worse than buying several small bottles or cans, and decidedly better for the environment.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 1, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Well that would month empty town and city centres as they are now full of resturants and coffee shops.


Well, we seemed to manage without them when I was a lad. A thin lad.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 1, 2017)

I generally buy 2 litre bottles of (sugar-free) pop, and one bottle lasts me several days.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 1, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Well, the government managed to sell seat belts to the general public, and no smoking in pubs and other public places, but there seems to be a reluctance to do anything about rubbish food. Simply put a 50% tax on sugary drinks, non foods such as crisps, fast food such as burgers or pizza, chocolate bars, and you might find people's habits changing. It would change the status to an occasional treat rather than a regular part of life.


There is a tax on the foods it's called VAT.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 1, 2017)

Yes, of course there is. There is also VAT on Petrol, but there are additional taxes applied. Same with Tobacco. Same with alcohol.


----------

